# Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. November 2009)

*Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods


----------



## technus1975 (19. November 2009)

*Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Super Teile was Ihr da baut. Kann ich nur meinen Respekt ausdrücken!!!


----------



## Mindfuck (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Ja super.... wenn man beruflich auch mit cnc und cad zu tun hat dann ist das wohl kein Kunststück....ich finde das die news nichts auf der main verloren hat....das niveau wird auch immer niedriger hier...


----------



## Insertcity (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Mindfuck schrieb:


> Ja super.... wenn man beruflich auch mit cnc und cad zu tun hat dann ist das wohl kein Kunststück....ich finde das die news nichts auf der main verloren hat....das niveau wird auch immer niedriger hier...




Dich hat es anscheinend soweit Interessiert das du es gelesen hast und sogar nen Kommentar dazu abgegeben hast.
Leider haben nicht alle Leser was mit CAD und CNC zu tun.
Wieso sparst dir den Kommentar nicht einfach wenns dich nicht Interessiert und machst es anderen schlecht.
Dein Kommentar ist auf niedrigen Niveau.
Ich finds gut das es Leute  gibt die so was im Keller als Hobby Betreiben .


----------



## Malkav85 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Mindfuck schrieb:


> Ja super.... wenn man beruflich auch mit cnc und cad zu tun hat dann ist das wohl kein Kunststück....ich finde das die news nichts auf der main verloren hat....das niveau wird auch immer niedriger hier...



Ich finde es niveaulos was du hier als Kommentar abgibts. Meinungsfreiheit in allen Ehren, aber solch eine Abstufung des Können anderen gegenüber, weil man selbst vielleicht wenig Respekt vor den Taten anderer bringt, hat hier nichts zu suchen. 

Ich für meinen Teil finde für das Projekt nur höchste Anerkennung  Es erfordert eine große Genauigkeit und Talent um sowas zu stande zu bringen.


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

"...dank einer selbst gebauten CNC-Fräsmaschine ist das Ganze kein Problem......." 

das wär doch mal einen artikel wert, ist ja auch irgendwie pc hardware.


----------



## Explosiv (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Mindfuck schrieb:


> *ich finde das mein Kommentar hier nichts verloren hat....da dadurch das niveau auch immer niedriger wird...*



 Richtig, dann lass es nächstes mal bitte einfach.

@Topic, echt saubere Arbeit was ihr dort abgeliefert habt. 
Ich verfolge das schon eine ganze Weile, meinen Respekt habt ihr und macht bitte weiter so  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Azrael Gamer (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Auch wenn man die passenden Geräte dafür hat, ist es dennoch nie einfach etwas zu meistern.
Deshalb ein großes Lob an euch!
Und es sieht doch gut aus


----------



## ']UDP[' (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Azrael Gamer schrieb:


> Auch wenn man die passenden Geräte dafür hat, ist es dennoch nie einfach etwas zu meistern.
> Deshalb ein großes Lob an euch!
> Und es sieht doch gut aus



Ja da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Ist echt super was ihr macht


----------



## violinista7000 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Klasse Arbeit! Respekt!  



Mindfuck schrieb:


> Ja super.... wenn man beruflich auch mit cnc und cad zu tun hat dann ist das wohl kein Kunststück....ich finde das die news nichts auf der main verloren hat....das niveau wird auch immer niedriger hier...



Wenn du es besser kannst, dann zeigt es!  Nichts ist dummer als sich den Mund voll mit luft zu machen!

Außerdem, sollte dir klar sein, dass sie keine Profis sind oder?


----------



## _johnny_strange_ (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

da haben die jungs aber eine richtig schöne und saubere arbeit abgeliefert


----------



## Mindfuck (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

OO..ja tolle Arbeit sagt ja keiner... aber eben kein Kunsstück... und für ne Main News zu wenig. Ich mach Beruflich viel kompliziertere Teile... das ist bei uns nicht mal ein Gesellenstück. Ich wollte hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten. Aber das gleich alle Agggros wie zum Beispiel file:///C:/Users/Mindfuck/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png"EXPLOSIV" hervorschiessen wenn man mal einen kritischen Kommentar abgibt ist echt lustig...


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

ich könnte eventuell auch an eine cnc fräse dran kommen aber echt hut ab vor der sauberen und schicken HW kühler vorallem die kühler der 5870 haben mir sehr gefallen und die lammelen bringen bistimmt noch einiges an abwärme


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Finde ich klasse, wenn man es Kann sollte man so was immer machen. Die Kühler sehen sehr sehr gut aus.


----------



## theLamer (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Sehen schon stark aus die Teile  - eben eXtreme


----------



## Terence Skill (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

ich steh auch täglich an einem okuma cnc-bearbeitungszentrum (drehen+fräsen)...unter anderem sogar das modernste europas. leider kostet die maschinenminute hier mindestens 6-8 euro. da dort nie leerlaufzeiten entstehen (ausserhalb der schichten werden serien gefahren) hab ich leider keine möglichkeit die maschine privat zu nutzen. auch nach feierabend nicht. solch ein teil zu programmieren wäre nen witz, wenn mir einer die zeichnung gibt! Genau das trennt spreu von weizen. so ein teil selbst zu entwickeln ist was ganz anderes als es nur zu fertigen. da steckt mit sicherheit einiges an zeit, werkzeug und nerven drin. Respekt Jungs, ab zur Lohndreherei mit den plänen und dann ab auf markt mit den teilen 

MfG Terence


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Einfach mal den fettesten Respekt, den ich je ausgesprochen habe!


----------



## Explosiv (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Mindfuck schrieb:


> OO..ja tolle Arbeit sagt ja keiner... aber eben kein Kunsstück... und für ne Main News zu wenig. Ich mach Beruflich viel kompliziertere Teile... das ist bei uns nicht mal ein Gesellenstück. Ich wollte hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten. Aber das gleich alle Agggros wie zum Beispiel file:///C:/Users/Mindfuck/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png"EXPLOSIV" hervorschiessen wenn man mal einen kritischen Kommentar abgibt ist echt lustig...



Du musst schon den Redakteuren überlassen, was auf die Main kommt und was nicht. Bis auf deinen Kommentar sind hier alle durchweg positiv, was die Berechtigung der News auf der Main zu erscheinen bestätigt. 
Ein kritischer Kommentar wäre ja mal was und hat auch keiner was dagegen, dein Beitrag gehört aber eher nicht dazu, denn dann hättest Du vorher geschrieben warum Du solch eine Meinung hast. 
Alles andere ist einfach nur unbegründetes Trollen und die News als Niveaulos zu bezeichnen ist einfach eine geringe Wertschätzung für die Mühe die sich die Jungs da gemacht haben, also ned falsch verstehen .

Wenn Du das so viel besser kannst, dann zeig doch mal was  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## violinista7000 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Mindfuck schrieb:


> OO..ja tolle Arbeit sagt ja keiner... aber eben kein Kunsstück... und für ne Main News zu wenig. Ich mach Beruflich viel kompliziertere Teile... das ist bei uns nicht mal ein Gesellenstück. Ich wollte hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten. Aber das gleich alle Agggros wie zum Beispiel "EXPLOSIV" hervorschiessen wenn man mal einen kritischen Kommentar abgibt ist echt lustig...



Wenn du ne konstruktive Kritik geben würdest, wäre das kein Problem... besonders weil man es immer besser machen kann, aber bei dir ist das nicht der Fall... man könnte denken, du bist einfach neidisch oder Traumatisiert, einfach so!  

Du könntest so wie so viele aber viele Verbesserungsvorschläge geben!


----------



## MetallSimon (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

sehr geil 
ich verfolge das auchschon seit einer ganzen weile.das ist sicherlich sehr zeit und kosten intensiv.
wieso is das im lüftkühlungsforum???


----------



## derLordselbst (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Oh je, Kommentare wie der von Mindfuck (welch treffender Nick) gefährden sofort meine blütenreine Weste bei Verwarnungen.

Ich liebe diese pöbelnden Besserkönner, die natürlich viel größere, wichtiger und tollere Arbeiten jeden Tag selbständig, aus eigenen Antrieb von der Planung bis zur Umsetzung durchführen.

Die Arbeiten von Klutten sind privat, selbst entworfen, optisch und technisch auf Industrie-Niveau.

Daher für mich auf jeden Fall ein Bericht auf der Main wert!




Mindfuck schrieb:


> Welchen Wasserkühler für Asus Crosshair 2Formula? Das Frag ich mich schon lange... Kann mir jemand was empfehlen Pumpe ist Aquastream xt...Radi is ein Aqucomputer 9er... ich find nix!  Hatt jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem CH 2 Formula?   MFG



Wenn in diesem Thema von Mindfuck nicht nach Wasserkühlern gefragt würde, sondern von "mal eben" selbst gefrästen Kühlern berichtet würde, wäre die Kritik zwar immer noch stillos aber wenigstens nicht völlig daneben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Leute, die Feedback zur News-Gestaltung geben möchten, tun das bitte im Feedback-Forum.
Leute, die über andere Community-Mitglieder reden wollen, reden hier besser über Klutten und Lehni.



@topic:
Ich will auch ne CnC 


_edit: Thread ist jetzt im richtigen Forum._


----------



## derLordselbst (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Eine CNC möchte ich auch!

...und noch jemanden, der sie für mich bedient.^^


----------



## NobodyGhost (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

also dafür das es privat gemacht wird ist das ne super Leistung keine Frage

Bei uns auf Arbeit gibts auch ne schöne cnc frässe und werden auch komplizierte Teile gemacht aber wenn jemand Privat sowas als Hobby macht und auch noch sich das Machinchen selbst"bastelt" also großes Lob.

Man kennt das ja selbst von den eignen Hobbys bis dann das so ist wie man sich das vorstellt dauerts ewig und die Zeit geht ordentlich flöten dabei.

Solange das einen spaß macht ist Zeit eh relativ


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

ich habe bei mir auch fast alle kühler selbstgebaut. Am besten finde ich mein CPU kühler, das ist für alle sockel geeignet und brauch nur eine spange als befestigungsmaterial. Nix abschauben, einfach alten CPU-luftkühler runter, wasserkühler drauf, spange dran fertig. Auch Selbst entwickelt und in meiner letzten Firma, wo ich gearbeitet habe, selbst gefertigt(CNC -FANUC). Und hält ein druck von ca. 10 bar stand. Auch getestet. Besteht auch 99,8% Cu und V2A+Pulverbeschichtet.
@ derLordselbst es gibt zu viele  CNC-steuerungen. Möglich ist mit ein CAD-CAM progamm, da brachst du bloss zeichnen, den rest macht das CAM-progamm. auf maschiene übertagen und fertig. Aber ein gutes CAD-CAM progamm kostet meistens 10.000€ oder mehr.
CNC-kann ich. behersche über 10 steuerungsarten, wie z.b. FANUC, Siemens, heidenhaim.....


----------



## Havenger (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

wirklich spitze arbeit mir gefällt bild 9 ... macht weiter so ...


----------



## GPHENOM (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Ich will ein Kühler von euch ^^


----------



## Animaniac (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Wow, tolle Arbeit.

Das Fräsen selbst ist es wohl nicht, was so besonders ist. Ich habe vor langer Zeit auch mal an einer CNC Fräse arbeiten müssen. Ich empfand die Arbeit ehr als langweilig.
Aber eine CNC Fräse bauen und ne Programmierung dafür zu entwerfen ist schon ne andere Nummer, für die ihr meinen vollen Respekt erntet 

Kühler am CaD hab ich auch schon etliche gebaut, leider hab ich nie eine Maschine, auf der ich die Kühler dann auch fertigen kann...

Und es stimmt schon, macht einem die Entwicklungsarbeit Spaß, ist ein 24h Tag echt viel zu kurz.

Da bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen: Weiter so!


----------



## Burner87 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Sehr schöne Arbeit.
Das Ergebnis zählt, egal wer es gemacht hat, und das ist einfach Spitze.


----------



## majorguns (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Keine schlechte Arbeit, wenn ich in den nächsten Monaten meine CNC, Fräsmaschinen und Drehmaschinen Lehrgänge hinter mir habe werde ich mich auch mal an so etwas wagen, In der Firma bzw. Lehrwerkstatt haben wir genug Maschinen dafür


----------



## Gunny Hartman (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



majorguns schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Arbeit, wenn ich in den nächsten Monaten meine CNC, Fräsmaschinen und Drehmaschinen Lehrgänge hinter mir habe werde ich mich auch mal an so etwas wagen, In der Firma bzw. Lehrwerkstatt haben wir genug Maschinen dafür



Du glaubst wohl, dass du diese Maschinen in der Firma für deine Kühler benutzen darfst Wenn ja, bist ganz schön schif gewickelt mein Lieber.
Wenn die dich dabei erwischen, dann fliegst raus


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

die kühlkörper sehen mal echt genial aus, sehr professionell... wo kann man denn kupfer im block kaufen? ^^ naja wer sich so ne fräse bauen kann hat sicher auch zugang zu den quellen


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hi!

aaalllllllso:


OT: der Kommentar von dem einen User ist tatsächlich neben der Sache. Das 'Gegenfeuer' kriegt er völlig zu Recht!
BTT: das muss den beiden erstmal jemand nachmachen: neben dem Beruf, der Familie und der - unendgeldlichen - Tätigkeit als Moderator noch sowas zu bauen.
Hat denn der Tag bei den beiden 48 Stunden?
die Kühler sind einfach Spitze!
wenn ich mein nächstes Projekt anfange, müssen wir uns eingehend drüber unterhalten: die kann ich super in mein Konzept einbinden

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

- Respect -

Immer dieser Laberheinis. Zitat: Habe auch schon im CAD Kühler entwickelt, hät ich Maschinen würd ich das auch machen und und und. Habt ihr nicht und reden kann man viel. Für eure Arbeit verdient ihr mein vollsten Respekt.
Da kommt mir gerade eine Idee. Könnt ihr auch Southbridgekühler mit seitlichen Abgängen herstellen ??? Bei meinem P35 Board sitzt dieser leider direkt unter der Graka.


----------



## push@max (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Nicht schlecht, was die da machen ...habe sowas auch zuvor nicht gehört


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Kluten und Lehni macht weiter so! Und zeigt es den großen Herstellern das es auch einfach, billig und schön sein kann!


----------



## McZonk (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



L!LA LAUNE BAER schrieb:


> Bei meinem P35 Board sitzt dieser leider direkt unter der Graka.


Die können alles  Schau mal hier ins Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1274961-post186.html


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Damit können die richtig fett geld machen sieht richtig GEIL aus
Das nenn ich sinnvolles Hobby


MfG
Solid


----------



## LK1801 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

unglaublich tolle arbeit, mein respekt.


----------



## Luigi93 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Kühler -mit viel Aufwand- selber bauen kann.   Meinen vollsten Respekt! Dazu sehen die Kühler auch noch richtig gut aus, da können sich namhafte Hersteller eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Gamer1970 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Wow, genial. Die Teile sehen echt super aus, und scheinen bestens verarbeitet. Das ist doch mal was, worauf man echt stolz sein kann !!!

Respekt dafür !


----------



## majorguns (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Du glaubst wohl, dass du diese Maschinen in der Firma für deine Kühler benutzen darfst Wenn ja, bist ganz schön schif gewickelt mein Lieber.
> Wenn die dich dabei erwischen, dann fliegst raus


Ich weiß es  Ich kenne die Leute in der Firma, mein Vater (selber beruf wie ich) ist auch immer in die Firma gegengen (außerhalb der Arbeitszeit) und hat da an den reh, Fräs und sonst was für Maschinen Private Dinge gemacht und er durfte es


----------



## IchKannNichts (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Da ich Naturwissenschaftler und kein Maschinenbauer bin, würden mich mal die Bilder von der "selbst gebauten CNC-Fräsmaschine" interessieren. Können mal ein paar Bilder von dieser hochgeladen werden?

Respekt und Anerkennung der Arbeit gegenüber


----------



## team-o-see (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

also die Maschiene selbst würde ich auch gern sehen wenn die selbst (um)gebaut wurde

was das "es geht auch billig" angeht - naja das würde ich so nicht sagen, denn die arbeitszeit die da drin steck, alles auszumessen und passgenau für die zu kühlenden Teile zu machen und dann das Material noch einkaufen, ich glaube eher weniger dass das dann viel billiger ist

aber es sieht auf jeden fall einfach nur super aus


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hey Ho...

Danke euch allen für das Lob. Wir stecken da momentan wirklich viel Herzblut in die Kühler und die Kritik, die hier auch geäußert wurde, kann ich nicht verstehen. Sicher sind 14 Jahre Berufserfahrung eine gute Grundlage, aber im Eigenheim funktioniert nichts so leicht wie in einer großen Firma, wo Fräszentren für 120.000 Euro und mehr stehen. Sicher wird Lehni noch mal ein Bild der Maschine posten, sodass man sehen kann, dass hier viel Improvisationstalent gefordert ist.



AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> Ich will ein Kühler von euch ^^


Gerne, sonst höre ich immer nur: "Ich will ein Kind von dir" 



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Klutten und Lehni macht weiter so! Und zeigt es den großen Herstellern das es auch einfach, billig und schön sein kann!


Schön können wir schon, aber von  billig sind wir natürlich weit entfernt. Wir haben ja keine Firma und müssen so das Material teuer in Kleinstmengen bestellen - aber nun ja, ist ja ein Hobby.


----------



## lehni (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese pöbelnden Besserkönner, die natürlich viel größere, wichtiger und tollere Arbeiten jeden Tag selbständig, aus eigenen Antrieb von der Planung bis zur Umsetzung durchführen.



"Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben"


----------



## IcE*T (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Krass, ich will auch so einen Kühler von euch für meine WAKÜ.
Da würde ich auch das geld an extra aufwand gerne berappen. Weiter so...


----------



## LOGIC (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Der Kühler für die HD 5870 gefällt mir sehr gut !  Aber wie habt ihr den eine CnC fräse gebaut O.o ??


----------



## roadgecko (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Der Kühler für die HD 5870 gefällt mir sehr gut !  Aber wie habt ihr den eine CnC fräse gebaut O.o ??



Hab mich auch gefragt, wie man so etwas selber bauen soll/kann


----------



## lehni (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



team-o-see schrieb:


> also die Maschiene selbst würde ich auch gern sehen wenn die selbst (um)gebaut wurde
> 
> was das "es geht auch billig" angeht - naja das würde ich so nicht sagen, denn die arbeitszeit die da drin steck, alles auszumessen und passgenau für die zu kühlenden Teile zu machen und dann das Material noch einkaufen, ich glaube eher weniger dass das dann viel billiger ist
> 
> aber es sieht auf jeden fall einfach nur super aus





"Kein Problem" anbei das Bearbeitungszentrum 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner ersten selbst konstruierten Fräse.

Es sind nicht die schönsten Bilder, zeigen aber, das überwiegend alles selbst gebaut wurde. Einen richtigen Grund zum Bau gab es nicht. Mich hat eigentlich nur das Thema interessiert. (man schraubt und bastelt halt gerne).
Nachdem sie fertig war, brauchte man einen Grund zum Fräsen. Da Klutten und ich schon jahrelang PCs zu unseren Hobbys zählen dürfen, waren es dann irgendwie diese Kühler. Und ich muss sagen, es macht Spaß sie zu konstruieren und zu bauen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plusminus (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



lehni schrieb:


> "Kein Problem" anbei das Bearbeitungszentrum
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner ersten selbst konstruierten Fräse.
> 
> ...




Verstehe ich das richtig das du die Fräse selbst gebaut hast?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



L!LA LAUNE BAER schrieb:


> Da kommt mir gerade eine Idee. Könnt ihr auch Southbridgekühler mit seitlichen Abgängen herstellen ??? Bei meinem P35 Board sitzt dieser leider direkt unter der Graka.[/SIZE]



Grafikkarten haben nur rund 13-14mm Abstand zur Southbridge selbst, eine G1/4" Verschraubung hat aber einen Außendurchmesser von z.T. 20mm über Eck.
Southbridgekühler mit seitlichen Anschlüssen lassen sich maximal mit G1/8" Tüllen realisieren, besser noch kleiner. (ich plane einen für Watercools M5-Mikrosystem. Aber sowas kann man sich dann auch mit ner Standbohrmaschiene basteln, da braucht es keine Fräse)


----------



## Master451 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

womit entwerft ihr eigentlich die Kühler (Software-mäßig), durchflusssimulationen und sowas hört sich interessant an...
welche Software kann denn sowas?

ansonsten riesen lob an euch, die Teile schauen echt spitze aus, besonders den weißen 5870er-Kühler finde ich richtig nobel, sowas gehört echt mal in Kleinserie gebaut... da sieht man wieder, dass man auch ohne riesen Firma mit Entwicklerzentren gute Teile konstruieren kann

nur weiter so!


----------



## Namaker (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Respekt . Ihr könntet die Produktionskosten aber wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig senken, wenn ihr euch für die ersten Tests einen 3D-Drucker selbst baut 



Klutten schrieb:


> Wir haben ja keine Firma und müssen so das Material teuer in Kleinstmengen bestellen


Könnt ihr nicht auch bei einem Schrottplatz ö.ä. vorbei schauen?


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Als Student hat man glücklicherweise Zugriff auf einige CAD-Programme an der Hochschule. Die meisste Arbeit ist aber im 2D-Bereich angesiedelt und mit jedem Zeichenprogramm (z.B. Corel Draw) zu erledigen.



			
				master451 schrieb:
			
		

> ... da sieht man wieder, dass man auch ohne riesen Firma mit Entwicklerzentren gute Teile konstruieren kann


Wir müssen damit auch kein Geld verdienen und können uns an Kleinigkeiten auslassen, die in Serie so sicher nicht zu bauen wären - oder eben sauteuer. 



			
				Namaker schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr nicht auch bei einem Schrottplatz ö.ä. vorbei schauen?


Das wäre bei unseren Anforderungen an das Material aber ein Luxus-Schrottplatz. ^^


----------



## Master451 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Klutten schrieb:


> Als Student hat man glücklicherweise Zugriff auf einige CAD-Programme an der Hochschule. Die meisste Arbeit ist aber im 2D-Bereich angesiedelt und mit jedem Zeichenprogramm (z.B. Corel Draw) zu erledigen.



und die Durchflusssimulationen? kann CAD-Software sowas oder braucht man da was spezielles (ich hab da net so viel ahnung von, hört sich aber recht interessant an)


----------



## lehni (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



plusminus schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das du die Fräse selbst gebaut hast?




Das ist richtig. 

In diesem Fall hab ich sogar sämtliche Bohrungen von Hand gebohrt ( nie wieder). Natürlich sind Führungen, Motoren usw. gekauft.


----------



## sandman85 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Also das mit den Kühlern selber bauen find ich echt geil! Sehr schöne Kühler und sie sehen auf den Bildern echt aus, als hätte das jemand "mit Liebe" gemacht 

Aber was ich eigentlich noch krasser find, is eine SELBST gebaute CNC-Fräse... Wie löst ihr das denn dann Software-mäßig? Also, wie wird das Ding denn geregelt und gesteuert?

Auf jeden Fall ne geile Arbeit, macht weiter so! 



Master451 schrieb:


> und die Durchflusssimulationen? kann CAD-Software sowas oder braucht man da was spezielles (ich hab da net so viel ahnung von, hört sich aber recht interessant an)



Is mittlerweile im Kommen, dass in größeren CAD-Suiten sowas integriert ist (z.B. SolidWorks). Aber da stellt sich die Frage nach der Anforderung, da sowas nie so genau und umfangreich sein wird, wie Standalone Software, die nur für sowas da is. 
Normalerweise nimmt man dafür Programme wie Ansys CFX, Fluent, Star-CD und co....

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## Binn (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Das Dingen ist ja richtig massiv.

Ich hatte jetzt mit einer Maschine aus Item Profilen gerechnet, aber die Führungen sind ja fast schon überdimensioniert für die Verfahrweg. Aber besser zu stabil als zu lose.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Was für ein Motor habt ihr da? Servomotor? 
2. Was für Wegmesssysteme nutzt ihr?

Gruß


----------



## majorguns (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Im Prinzip sind es doch Teilweise Item Profile, so weit ich´s sehe, überdimensioniert stabil gebaut finde ich das jetzt nicht (soll jetzt nicht negativ ausgelegt werden ) 
ist überhaupt ein Wegmesssystem vorhanden ?


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



majorguns schrieb:


> ist überhaupt ein Wegmesssystem vorhanden ?


Ohne geht es ja nicht. 

Die Maschine realisiert ihre Position über die Software und Schrittmotoren, die sehr fein arbeiten.


----------



## speedstar (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Was sucht mein Board auf Bild 12?! 

Jungs macht nur weiter so! Meine zwei Kühler sind top und vom Konzept her viel dezenter als die Kühler von großen Herstellern.


----------



## BattleCAD (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

sehr gute arbeit...punkt.
ich bin auch seit langem tätig in der eigenfertigung von kühlelementen...aber eine eigene cnc fräse habe ich noch nicht gebaut...respekt...ich besitze nur eine konventionelle MK2 fräse...und ich kann mir vorstellen wie schwierig es ist die linearantriebe auf die entsprechenden belastungen (besonders kupfer fräsen) zu dimensionieren...gerade in dieser genauigkeit...bei meiner handgeführten maschine spüre ich nahezu jeden ungewünschten widerstand des materials...aber  das man das auch in so einer kompakt geplanten cnc fräse fertigen kann...ist  ne  top sache
...hier mal ein paar eindrücke einer meiner arbeiten... die arbeiten sind ca. 1jahr alt...den 4870er kühler habe ich allerdings nicht realisiert, da mir die dummen vpu bugs auf den wecker gehen (noch immer, evtl heb ich mir die innovation für nvidia auf)...der cpu kühler ist auf ein am2+ phenom2 angepasst...ich habe diesen einer  fem/cfd simulation unterzogen...erstaunlicherweise sind die simulationsergebnisse trotz vereinfachungen nur 5% abweichend....


----------



## BattleCAD (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 projekt.JPG 	(1,11 MB) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 projekt (1).jpg 	(42,0 KB) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 projekt (2).jpg 	(56,3 KB) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 projekt (3).jpg 	(31,1 KB) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 projekt (4).jpg 	(40,2 KB) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 projekt (5).jpg 	(46,0 KB) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 projekt (6).jpg 	(56,7 KB)


----------



## DrFreaK666 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Selbstgebaute CNC-Fräsmaschine?
Das kann ich nicht glauben.
Arbeiten die etwa bei DMG?? 
Etwas am CAD konstruieren und dann an der FRäsmaschine bearbeiten ist realistisch, aber eine selbstgebaute CNC-Fräsmaschine...
Gibt es von ihr Fotos??

edit: Hab gerade den Thread durchgeblättert und die Maschine gesehen.
sieht witzig aus 
Wünsche euch noch viel Spaß damit. Wieso bin ich noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen einen Kühler zu fräsen??


----------



## PanikGOW (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Ich bin wirklich platt! Super schöne und tolle Arbeit.


----------



## Vision-Modding (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

@DrFreak666
wir haben selber mal mit nem Drämel ne 2 Achsen "CNC" gebaut


----------



## Terence Skill (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

In welcher Sprache habt ihr eigentlich programmiert? Einfach mit DIN Befehlen?


----------



## Progs-ID (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Super tolle Arbeit!!!


----------



## Manny G. (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

WoW,tolle Arbeit!
Könnt ihr auch Luftkühler selber bauen?


----------



## Klutten (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> In welcher Sprache habt ihr eigentlich programmiert? Einfach mit DIN Befehlen?


Keine besondere Sprache - 2D-Skizzen erstellen, Fräsbahnen zeichnen und Fräsern zuweisen ...fertig  

OK, so sieht es zumindest theoretisch aus. In der Realität vergehen trotzdem endlose Stunden. ^^


----------



## Phenom BE (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Super tolle Arbeit!!!


Das trifft am besten. Ich find die Idee genial.


----------



## onkel-bill (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hallo,

ja das nenn ich mal wirklich *eXtreme!!!*

Hut ab, sieht wirklich stark aus...

Macht weiter so Jungs!

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Terence Skill (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

aso, also ne art dialogsteuerung mit grafischer benutzeroberfläche. macht sich definitiv am besten bei etwas komplexeren formen. mich würde ma interessieren inwieweit der kühler vielleicht serientauglich wäre. 
da wäre es mal interessant wie weit man die laufzeit der teile auf modernsten fräszentren drücken könnte, wenn man die schnittgeschwindigkeiten ein bisschen erhöht (bzw einfach nur mal die herstellervorgaben nutzt, die meisten fahren ja langsamer) und die Fräserdurchmesser für die taschenzykluse optimiert etc. Sollte doch alles in 4-5 min abfahrbar sein? 
Aber im Endeffekt ist der Aufwand und die damit verbunden Kosten wohl doch zuhoch, wenn man kein eigenes Fräszenrum besitzt.

MfG Terence


----------



## Binn (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Klutten schrieb:


> Keine besondere Sprache - 2D-Skizzen erstellen, Fräsbahnen zeichnen und Fräsern zuweisen ...fertig
> 
> OK, so sieht es zumindest theoretisch aus. In der Realität vergehen trotzdem endlose Stunden. ^^



Welche Software nutzt ihr denn?

Wie ihr es macht klingt schon etwas aufwendig. Es gibt ja auch Freeware CNC Programme oder Programmer für 100-200€ mit denen nach DIN programmiert werden kann oder direkt die Zeichnungen in CNC Programme umgewandelt werden. DAs würde euch die Arbeit doch bestimmt erleichtern. Vor allem 2,5D oder 3D ist damit gut möglich.

Gruß


----------



## >ExX< (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Boar ich platz bald vor Neid
Echt heftig, wie viel kostet es denn vom Material her so eine Fräse, wenn ich fragen darf????


----------



## Klutten (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Zuerst möchte ich noch mal ein fettes Dankeschön in eure Richtung werfen. So viel Lob und Zuspruch bekommt man selten. 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Boar ich platz bald vor Neid
> Echt heftig, wie viel kostet es denn vom Material her so eine Fräse, wenn ich fragen darf????


Für eine Fräsmaschine wie sie lehni gebaut hat, musst du schon gute 5.000 Euro nur für das Material einplanen. 



Binn schrieb:


> Welche Software nutzt ihr denn?
> 
> Wie ihr es macht klingt schon etwas aufwendig. Es gibt ja auch Freeware CNC Programme oder Programmer für 100-200€ mit denen nach DIN programmiert werden kann oder direkt die Zeichnungen in CNC Programme umgewandelt werden. DAs würde euch die Arbeit doch bestimmt erleichtern. Vor allem 2,5D oder 3D ist damit gut möglich.


Momentan NC-Easy - was die Zukunft noch so bringt, wird sich zeigen. Gute Programme kosten viel Geld, oft mehrere tausend Euro, und die muss man sich erstmal vom Mund absparen. Die von dir angeführten DIN-Programme sind für unsere Art der Anwendung nicht zu gebrauchen, da wir aus dem CAD gerne direkt auf die Maschine möchten.


----------



## exa (20. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

jaja, wenn so ne Fräse nicht so teuer wär, hätte ich auch schon längst sowas gemacht, schon Ende 2003 hats mich gejuckt, aber das Geld reicht kaum für den PC, wie soll man sich da dann noch ne CNC Fräse finanzieren???


----------



## BattleCAD (21. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

...also vom cad entwurf zur  cnc konvertierten sprachanweisung sind es nur ein paar  simple klicks......nahezu die meisten cad programme  konvertieren die entwürfe schon in die programmiersprache um......aber  kostet der  eigenbau schon wirklich 5000€?.......mit  arbeitsstunden eingerechnet  kann man gut 33% der materiakkosten min. aufkalkulieren um zu den selbstkosten zu kommen......auf einer messe hab ich mal ne  MK3 fräse ohne sensorik für 2500€ gesehen (2004).....und  das  war  schon  ein  mördergerät......aber gut....ich habe  nie  eine  eigene cnc fräse geschustert ;-/)...
hatte mich früher mal drüber informiert:   CNC-Selbstbau.de - Die Seite rund um die eigene CNC Fräse     aber  der nachweis der  guten fertigungsqualität wie ihr sie brachtet, blieb immer noch aus....


----------



## Kotzi01 (21. November 2009)

*Wo bekommt man diese????*

Hallo 

Ich muss jetzt mal etwas unbeholfen die Frage stellen ob man die Kühler vielleicht bei euch ... also .. wenn ich für meinen neuen PC diese auch gern haben möchte... was müsste ich da machen???

Ich finde die Qualität sehr gut! Ich bin wirklich einer der auch mal 2 3 Euro mehr ausgibt und habe dann auch etwas was lange hält und gut funktioniert!

Vielleicht kann man ja was machen? Bitte meldet euch mal.

MfG Nico


----------



## killbot3000 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Keine Angst vor den Kosten!

..wenn ihr die CAD-Daten erzeugen könnt, müsst ihr eigentlich nur eine (Technische) Universität mit entspechend ausgestatteten Werktätten in der Nähe haben und einfach mal fragen, ob sie euch die Teile für ein Studienprojekt (Maschinenbau, Industrial Design, oder sonst was Passendes) fräsen können. Die Preise sind dann oft ein wenig mehr als die Materialkosten.

Bei modernen Fräsen (und Software) können die Fräspfade automatisch aus den *.STLs erzeugt werden. Das von Klutten verwendete Programm dürfte SolidEdge (für Studenten kostenfrei) oder SolidWorks gewesen sein. Im Prinzip kann aber jede gängige CAD-Software verwendet werden. Selbst Programmieren ist da sowas von obsolet. Die Designer nebenan (Uni) haben ne 5-Achs-Fräse da können die Daten direkt aus Rhino4 per PlugIn in die Fräse geschoben werden...


----------



## Terence Skill (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Selbst programmieren is doch viel wirtschaftlicher  ... du sollst ja nicht din-programmieren, sondern halt im dialog auf der maschine. 
cad-programme sind durchaus was tolles um vernünftige zeichnungen etc zu erstellen. in der praxis ist es allerdings eher selten das man diese programme von einer maschine übernimmt. Das is dann meist aus bequemlichen oder logistischen gründen. Oft werden die teile erst direkt an der maschine per dialogsteuerung programmiert, das ist die sicherste variante. und das geht auch noch fast genauso schnell wie am rechner. von cad-programmen blind zu übernehmen, da hab ich da sehr schlechte erfahrungen... es gibt zu 99 prozent einen schönen crash, wenn man diese progs einfach mal übernimmt. und da die werkzeuge bzw. nur die halter für diese zum teil schon mal 500-1000 euro oder noch mehr das stück! kosten, überlegt man sich das 3 mal... vor allem wenn nach dem crash der nullpunkt verschoben ist. dann kann man das erstma neu ausrichten, bzw ausrichten lassen...

Ich würde euch den tip geben euch irgendeine lehrwerkstatt für werkzeugmacher/industriemechaniker aufzusuchen und zwar mit einer norm-gerechten technischen zeichnung eurer teile. und dann sollte das für einen obulus zu machen sein. in berlin und umgebung kenn ich mehrere werkstätten bei denen das gehen würde. 

Niles Aus und Weiterbildung Berlin, Rüdersdorfer Zement GmbH (Cemex), Siemens Lehrwerkstatt usw.


Terence Skill


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Also eure Ausführungen in allen Ehren, aber so wirklich von Erfahrung zeugen sie leider noch nicht. Ich persönlich habe mich 14 Jahre beruflich mit so etwas auseinandersetzen müssen und den Vorteil von richtigen Bearbeitungszentren und einer ausgeklügelten CAD/CAM-Software kennengelernt. Mit solchen Programmen schustert man komplette Fräsprogramme in Sekunden bis Minuten und Crashs fährt man damit sicher nicht, denn dann ist der Postprozessor einfach nicht 100%ig eingerichtet. Von den Kosten an der reinen Maschine mit Werkzeugen usw. brauchen wir nicht anfangen, das ist individuell.

Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist aber, dass man sich solche Lösungen als Privatmann gar nicht leisten kann. Voll ausgebaute Solid-Works-Lizenzen mit allen Anbindungen kosten um 30.000 Euro inkl. Support, den man manchmal fast täglich braucht. Und selbst wenn es nur 1.000 Euro wären, auch die muss man erst einmal überhaben.


----------



## exa (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Klutten schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es nur 1.000 Euro wären, auch die muss man erst einmal überhaben.



eben, ich hab mir ja schon mehrere Wochen überlegt, ob ich mir nen Controller leisten kann für 37 Euro^^


----------



## lehni (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Ich würde euch den tip geben euch irgendeine lehrwerkstatt für werkzeugmacher/industriemechaniker aufzusuchen und zwar mit einer norm-gerechten technischen zeichnung eurer teile. und dann sollte das für einen obulus zu machen sein. in berlin und umgebung kenn ich mehrere werkstätten bei denen das gehen würde.
> 
> Niles Aus und Weiterbildung Berlin, Rüdersdorfer Zement GmbH (Cemex), Siemens Lehrwerkstatt usw.
> 
> ...



Aber wozu brauch ich dann noch meine CNC-Fräse. Die wäre dann ja arbeitslos.   Spaß beiseite.

Wenn ich vom Kühlerbau leben müsste, würde ich die Teile zur Lohnarbeit geben und hinterher nur noch zusammen bauen. So ist es ein schönes Hobby und ich kann vor allem selber fräsen.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Großen Respekt an alle die sich wasserkühler selber bauen , wenn ich zeit hab schau ich vielleicht auch mal ob ich so etwas verändern kann, was wahrscheinlich eher auf lackieren meines heatkillers hinauslaufen wird.


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> Großen Respekt an alle die sich wasserkühler selber bauen , wenn ich zeit hab schau ich vielleicht auch mal ob ich so etwas verändern kann, was wahrscheinlich eher auf lackieren meines heatkillers hinauslaufen wird.


Was auch schick sein kann. Ich kann mich an meinem weißen Heatkiller gar nicht satt sehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Klutten schrieb:


> Was auch schick sein kann. Ich kann mich an meinem weißen Heatkiller gar nicht satt sehen.



wobei natürlich selbst entworfen, gefräßt und lackiert irgendwie in einer anderen liga spiel als nur anmalen ^^
jaja, das wär schon echt genial... *träum* 
aber ich hab ja nichtmal ne wasserkühlung. traum ende


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Träume sind dazu da, verwirklicht zu werden. Ich habe auch viele Monate auf meine Wakü gespart und einige gebrauchte Teile gekauft.


----------



## Terence Skill (22. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

nun, ich arbeite seit 7 jahren an einem Okuma-bearbeitungszentrum... ich programmiere täglich 2-5 verschiedene teile, je nach stückzahl. erfahrung hab ich genug, auch wenn es nicht die gleichen sind die du hast. Die dialogsteuerungen der maschine sind doch viel besser auf die maschine ausgerichtet als ein cad-programm... da kann man maschinenspezifische, individuelle funktionen nutzen, die das cad-programm garnicht kennt. abgesehen davon das ich an der maschine definitiv schneller bin... bei meinem arbeitgeber (christian dunkel werkzeugbau) werden allemöglichen teile/baugruppen nach auftrag gefertigt, auch einzelteile bzw prototypen. Jedes teil wird direkt an der maschine programmiert. 
Aber es klingt sehr gewagt zu behaupten auf keinen fall einen crash zu fahren... das geht mal sowas von schnell^^ es reichen falsch gesetzte nullpunkte, falsch eingemessene werkzeuge usw... bei den werkzeugpreisen hab ich generell vielleicht übertrieben. für die maschine an der ich im moment stehe (Okuma Multus B400,6 -achsen/fräszentrum) gelten diese preise. die maschine kostet allerdings auch gut 500.000 euro^^
allerdings ist der kostenfaktor der werkzeuge trotzdem nich zu vernachlässigen. vernünftige wendeschneidplatten sind halt nicht billig.
ich kenne diese variante per cad zu programmieren und dann auf die maschine zu schicken hauptsächlich von größerem firmen, mit großem maschinenpark, die das aus kostengründen machen. 
nur um die leute an der maschine zu sparen bzw minderqualifizierte leute einzusetzen. 
Alles in allem ist das aber auch egal jetzt, ich wollte euch auf keinen fall meinen respekt für eure arbeit absprechen! 
@ Lehni+Klutten:

Ihr müsst nich vom Kühlerbau leben... aber vielleicht könntet ihr das *g
Macht doch mal ein angebot hier im forum, dann solltet ihr und eure fräse sich nicht über mangelnde arbeit beschweren dürfen... macht ihr ebend auf qualität statt quantität 


MfG Terence


----------



## lehni (23. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Ich hab erst knapp ein Jahr Erfahrung mit CNC - Fräsen. Und das nur auf meiner Fräse. Bin ja auch eigentlich Elektroniker bzw. Avioniker. Aber dadurch, das ich sie selbst gebaut habe, lernt man schnell die ganze Technik kennen. Jetzt läuft alles schon richtig gut und mach Spaß. 500.000 Euro hab ich natürlich nicht ausgegeben, aber zwischen 4000-5000 schon. Dafür kommen auf allen Achsen Kugelumlaufführungen, Kugelumlaufspindeln sowie eine Elte Spindel und Software von EAS mit USB Controller zum Einsatz. Die Software ließt unteranderen .dxf Files, was die Sache vereinfacht. Radiuskorrektur und einige Zyklen funktionieren auch sehr gut. Natürlich kann sie auch DIN. Alles in allem läuft es schon ganz gut. Mit den Ergebnissen der gefrästen Kühlern bin ich jedenfalls schon recht zufrieden.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

ihr habt tolle arbeit geleistet... und sich eine cnc maschine selber zu bauen ist noch eine viel größere leistung. dazu würde mir und dem großem rest hier sicher das wissen, das geld und wohl auch die motivation fehlen. wir sind gespannt was da noch folgt  ich wollte nur mal ausführen wie es oft industriell gemacht würde. wenn du den auftrag geben würdest und eine komplette technische zeichnung hättest, könnten alle teile innerhalb ca 1-2 stunden fertig sein. von programmieren mit einrichten,fertigen und anschliessendem messprotokoll. das kostet dann allerdings ne menge geld und ist industriell, mit den vorhandenen mitteln, natürlich viel einfacher zu realisieren. aber einfach is ja nich grade deine gangart^^ wenn du vorher von dem vorhaben erzählt hättest, hätte ich sicher ähnliche sachen geschrieben wie jetzt und das du das niemals realisieren könntest... damit hättest du mich schonmal lügen gestraft *g

Macht weiter so...


----------



## Klutten (23. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

So hat eben jeder seine Erfahrungen gemacht - und ist eben auch erstaunlich, wie unterschiedlich diese sein können.  Industrie und Hobby sind zwei klar unterschiedliche Bereiche und ich finde es schon faszinierend, wie nah nah man einem Werkzeugbau doch auch mit einfachen Mitteln kommen kann. Klar, alles ist eine Spur umständlicher und zeitaufwändiger, man hat ja nicht so einen Maschinenpark ...aber deshalb macht es ja so einen riesen Spaß.

Ich habe übrigens heute mal unseren CPU-Kühler mit dem Heatkiller 3.0 CU verglichen und kann nur sagen, dass ihr euch wirklich mal von lehni überraschen lassen könnt, was die Leistung anbetrifft. Daten gibt es dann von ihm persönlich.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

wie gesagt, ich hätte wohl drauf gewettet das des nix wird... umso besser das ihr es soweit gebracht habt! jetzt macht ihr uns aber auf zahlen hungrig *g wer weiß, wer das und eure ergebnisse noch sieht  vielleicht kommt irgendwann ein kühlerhersteller auf euch zu und lässt eure erfahrungen in sein produkt einfliessen. bezahlt natürlich  wünschen würde ich es euch!


----------



## Klutten (23. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Ehrich gesagt ist der Kühlerbau kein Hexenwerk. Wenn man sich die Produkte am Markt ansieht, sind die Topkühler von der Struktur (...und die bringt die Leistung) alle recht fein gebaut. Alles andere muss man nur noch auf dem engen Platz unterbringen und ein tolles Design darum zaubern. All das hat lehni sehr gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Binn (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Nochmal ein großes Lob für die Arbeit!

@terence skill: Wenn du an einer 5(6) Achs Maschine alle Teile von Hand programmierst nutzt du die Fähigkeiten aber nicht umbedingt aus.
Ist jetzt nichts gegen dich, aber unsere Firma hat auch einen eigenen Werkzeugbau mit diversen 3 und 5 Achs Maschinen. Da werden natürlich auch einige einfacherere Teil von Hand programmiert. Aber manche Teile, vor allem Werkzeuge zum Biegen von Kopfstützbügeln oder Hammerbacken für Rundschmieden die komplett mit Kugelfräsern gefräst werden, halte ich für nicht von Hand programmierbar. Solche Programme laufen manchmal die Mittags und Nachtschicht durch bis sie fertig sind. 
Aber wie gesacht soll jetzt kein Angriff gegen dich sein..

@lehni+kluten: Wo habt ihr die Kugelumlaufführungen und -Spindeln her bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## Terence Skill (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hey Binn,

nun, man kann definitiv jedes teil per hand programmieren. und an dieser maschine muss man es auch, wenn man den vollen funktionsumfang nutzen will. nur die software von okuma ist in der lage die maschine voll anzusprechen. und gerade an einem 6 achsen dreh/fräszentrum musst du zwangsläufig die dialogsteuerung nutzen, wenn du geld damit verdienen willst. bei okuma nennt die sich "IGF One Touch" das ist eine von okuma entwickelte software um das programmieren auf der maschine möglichst schnell und einfach zu gestalten und den vollen funktionsumfang der maschine zu nutzen. diese dialogsteuerung macht es möglich selbst komplexeste teile innerhalb von 30-60 min zu programmieren. kein externes prog kann die maschine so nutzen wie das eigens für diese maschine entwickelte igf one touch, was natürlich logisch ist.


----------



## lehni (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Binn schrieb:


> @lehni+kluten: Wo habt ihr die Kugelumlaufführungen und -Spindeln her bekommen?
> 
> Gruß





Die sind von der Firma "Hiwin" !


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hier mein gebauter CPU-kühler.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...92320-wasserkuehler-im-selbstbau-snc00095.jpg


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Gibt es den auch in "fertig" zu bewundern?


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

hi!

ich finde das absolut Klasse, was Ihr da gemacht habt.

Vielleicht könnte ja Bundymania mal den einen oder anderen Kühler mit testen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Warum sollte er das? Das schaffen wir auch noch alleine. 

Ich vertraue sowieso nur meinem eigenen Aufbau oder der gewissenhaften Arbeit von Olli & Stephan.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Klutten schrieb:


> Gibt es den auch in "fertig" zu bewundern?



ja hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...25409-wasserkuehler-im-selbstbau-snc00145.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...25391-wasserkuehler-im-selbstbau-snc00144.jpg
Und hier im tagebuch, vom bau meines Spawa-kühler-bau:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/59919-wasserkuehler-im-selbstbau.html


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Klutten schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das? Das schaffen wir auch noch alleine.
> 
> Ich vertraue sowieso nur meinem eigenen Aufbau oder der gewissenhaften Arbeit von Olli & Stephan.


Hi!

Ich wollte auch weder Eure Kühler oder deren Leistung, noch Eure Fähigkeiten zum Testen in Frage stellen.

Der Vorteil eines 'Bundy-Tests' wäre jedoch der, dass die gleichen Basisbedingungen wie bei den vorangegangenen Test's vorhanden sind und sich die Ergebnisse besser vergleichen lassen.

Wenn Ihr - beispielsweise - statt einem I7 940 einen 975 oder statt 13/10er Schlauch und Perfect-Seal-Tüllen 16/11er Schlauch und BTP-Schraubanschlüsse nehmt, ist die Vergleichbarkeit nicht mehr wirklich gegeben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## lehni (26. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Jeder Testaufbau ist natürlich anders und bringt verschiedene Ergebnisse.
Wir haben unseren CPU-Kühler bei Klutten im System mit dem Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 verglichen und lagen unter Last 3 - 3,5° höher. (Delta Wasser - Coretemp 39,35°) (Core Temps 63° 65° 66° 69°) .
Verbaut ist ein Intel Xeon @ 4,2 GHz. Für uns zumindest schon mal ein Anhalt, das er funktioniert. Jetzt geht es ans "Feintuning". Ein paar Ideen hab ich noch. Vielleicht bringt es was.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. November 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hi!


lehni schrieb:


> Wir haben unseren CPU-Kühler bei Klutten im System mit dem Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 verglichen und lagen unter Last 3 - 3,5° höher. (Delta Wasser - Coretemp 39,35°).


Fein!
3-3,5°; das ist nicht allzuviel.
Da gibt es _einige_ Kühler von etablierten Herstellern, die froh wären, solche Ergebnisse zu erzielen!

Da liegt Ihr mit dem Kühler sehr gut, meine ich.

Ich 'fürchte', wir werden uns über solch einen Kühler noch mal eingehender unterhalten müssen.....


Gute Arbeit!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Ich will auch einen solchen Kühler haben......baust du mir auch einen???


----------



## Klutten (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Jein.  Derzeit geht nix, da das Jahr schon fast zu Ende ist. Eventuell wird in ein bis zwei Wochen ein Kühler frei. Darüber kann ich dich gerne auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Klutten schrieb:


> Jein.  Derzeit geht nix, da das Jahr schon fast zu Ende ist. Eventuell wird in ein bis zwei Wochen ein Kühler frei. Darüber kann ich dich gerne auf dem Laufenden halten.



Gerne......


----------



## Black Goblin (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hallo, Ich finde so ein Projekt richtig klasse. Ich bin CNC Zerspanner und hätte mir auch schon längst nen Wakü-Block für meine GTX275 gefräst. Aber man hat ja so ne Machiene nicht mal eben im Keller stehen. 

Tolles Projekt, mach weiter so. 

@ alle Nörgler: So ein Programm ist auch für einen Fachmann nicht mal so eben gemacht, das können je nach Steuerung gerne mal 2-3 Stunden werden.  

PS: Wirds die Dinger auch zu kaufen geben?


----------



## Jarafi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hut ab vor dieser Leistung ,wikrlich ein tolles Hobbie


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hi!



Klutten schrieb:


> Jein.  Derzeit geht nix, da das Jahr schon fast zu Ende ist.


???
Komisch - mein Jahr hat noch etwas mehr als 7 Monate.....



Jarafi schrieb:


> Hut ab vor dieser Leistung ,wikrlich ein tolles Hobbie


Dem schließe ich mich vorbehaltlos an!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Raptor69 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

ich geh jetzt in meinen keller, und werde die dinger mit feile und bohrmaschine nachbauen. 
könnte heulen, hätte sone fräse auch gern im keller stehen. ne statt dessen nur schrott.


----------



## lehni (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Raptor69 schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt in meinen keller, und werde die dinger mit feile und bohrmaschine nachbauen.
> könnte heulen, hätte sone fräse auch gern im keller stehen. ne statt dessen nur schrott.




Soll ich dir eine bauen ?


----------



## Diweex (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ???
> Komisch - mein Jahr hat noch etwas mehr als 7 Monate.....


 bei 1.300 Beiträgen sollte man langsam lernen, auf das Datum des Vorposters zu achten.

@topic: Gut gut. Schön lang nichts mehr von diesem Projekt gehört.

gruß

diweex


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Da habt ihr ja eine schöne Leiche ausgegraben. Wenn du von dem Projekt selbst nicht mehr viel hörst, dann solltest du öfter mal im Wakü-Bilderthread vorbei schauen. Dort gibt es das ein oder andere kleine Objekt aus heimischer Fertigung. 

EDIT:
Ich sehe gerade, dass es ein Update gab.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Wieviel Hundert hast du fürn Fräßkopf gezahlt? 

Die Teile sind sauteuer...

Hast du die Maschine irgendwo dokumentiert? Was für Schrittmotoren hast du genommen? 360 oder 720 Schritte?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Bin bald auch glücklicher Besitzer eines eigens angefertigten Fusionsblocks der marke Eigenbau...und zwar von Klutten...hier sein Blog dazu:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...e-rampage-ii-extreme-fusionblock-worklog.html

Hoffe er kommt bald......


----------



## SmileMonster (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Sehr schöne Arbeit 
MfG Smile


----------



## Lower (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Ich finde die Arbeit sehr schön.

Vor Allem den HD5870 Kühler finde ich genial . Habt ihr schon einmal überlegt vernickelte Kühler und Plexi zu verwenden aka EK WB HD5870 Kühler (Nickel Edition).

Eine Frage hätte ich noch an euch: Welches CAD Programm verwendet ihr? Eine PN diesbezüglich wäre nett.

lg Lower


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Hi!



Klutten schrieb:


> Da habt ihr ja eine schöne Leiche ausgegraben. Wenn du von dem Projekt selbst nicht mehr viel hörst, dann solltest du öfter mal im Wakü-Bilderthread vorbei schauen. Dort gibt es das ein oder andere kleine Objekt aus heimischer Fertigung.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ich sehe gerade, dass es ein Update gab.


Bei dem, was Ihr da leistet, ist es völlig unverständlich, dass hier so lange nix los war.
Und das Datum meines Vorposters war 'gestern' - ich hab' nicht damit gerechnet, dass in dem Thread (den ich seit November im Abo lese) so lange nix los ist.....

Deine Updates verfolge ich auch ständig - die sind nur immer schneller als ich.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Von Wasserkühlung halte ich zwar selbst nicht zu viel, weil es mir noch mehr Zeit rauben würde und auch ziemlich teuer ist, aber die Teile hier von Klutten sehen wirklich Spitze aus!


----------



## jack1991 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

schließe mich  der Frage von Lower an. PM wäre nett 
...
gute Arbeit die ihr da leistet, sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## Heng (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Mich würden mal Bilder von der selbstgebauten Fräse interessieren.
Gibts da welche?

Gruß Heng


----------



## Genghis99 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Kann man evtl. durch Ätzen mit Säure den Durchströmungskanal in der Kupferplatte noch glatter bekommen ? Ich meine jetzt nicht polieren - eine gewisse Rauhheit ist ja Strömungsgünstig.

Jedenfalls - Geiles Hobby auf Professionellem Niveau


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*



Heng schrieb:


> Mich würden mal Bilder von der selbstgebauten Fräse interessieren.
> Gibts da welche?
> 
> Gruß Heng



Gab es schon mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...s-hobby-eines-extreme-mods-5.html#post1285247


----------



## dangel (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kühler im Eigenbau: Extremes Hobby eines Extreme-Mods*

Wooooooow will auch


----------

